# ANGELITOS 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

AUGUST 15,2009
ANGELITOS C.C.
2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW 








ON DISPLAY 3 TIME LOWRIDER EURO OF THE YEAR
“SABOR A MI”
JOES SPIKE’S BASEBALL FIELD NORTHEAST 14TH LAMESA,TX
OPEN TO ALL CLASSES
LOWRIDERS,MUSCLE,EURO,LOWRIDER BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,SUV
HYDRAULIC COMPETITION 
$CASH PRIZES$
BEST OF SHOW OVERALL
BEST OF SHOW BIKE
HYDRO COMP.
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
GEORGE- 806-200-4378
CRUZ- 432-816-1630
ROCKY-512-785-9597


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ANGELITOS CC WELCOMES EVERYONE TO COME AN REPRESENT UR CAR CLUB LAST YEARS TURN OUT WAS REAL GOOD AND HOPE THIS YEARS EVEN BETTER GOOD TROPHYS AND CASH PAY OUTS :biggrin: :angel: TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT FOR* *ANGELITOS C.C.* :angel:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I will see about hitting the show up.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14346690
> *TTT
> *


what up Rock


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut classes for the hop


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

might have to make the trip


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14355264
> *wut classes for the hop
> *


will get back to u soon on info on hop homie 
what would yall hoppers like to c no rules just bring what u got or 2 classes singles and doubles all hoppers must have 13s or 14s inch spoke rims












TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 05:00 PM~14366045
> *might have to make the trip
> *


ur more then welcome to come u can crash at my house that way u dont have to rent a hotel have bbq and drink some beer


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

ttt representin angelitos cc tejas in big spring


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 5 2009, 12:22 PM~14384804
> *ur more then welcome to come u can crash at my house that way u dont have to rent a hotel have bbq and drink some beer
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we just locked in rasheed, low g and lucky from dope house its going to b a good show hope every 1 can come out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THEY WILL BE A SINGLES AND DOUBLE PUMP CLASS 

RULES 


THERE MUST BE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS OR PRICE WILL BE REDUCE

REAR BUMPER MUST BE 42" OR LOWER FROM THE GROUND TO THE BOTTOM OF THE BUMPER SO CHAIN THEM DOWN 

CAR OR TRUCK MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE IN THE SHOW ( SO NO PUSHING)

ONLY THE SWITCH MAN AND THE GROUND MAN WILL BE ALLOWED IN THE PIT

TIRE SIZE MAY NOT EXCEED 185/75/R14 MUST HAVE SPOKE RIMS 

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE REGISTERED BY 1:00 PM 

90 SECONDS TIME LIMIT CAR OR TRUCK MUST BE ABLE TO HOPE FOR 

THE EXCEEDED TIME OR WILL BE DISQUALIFIED 

YOU ONLY GET ONE CHANCE SO MAKE IT COUNT 

$50.00 DOLLARS PER ENTRY

PAY OUTS $250.00 PER CLASS PAY OUT MAY GO UP DEPENDING ON HOW MANY HOPPERS COME OUT

IF U HAVE ANY ? OR COMMENTS BAD OR GOOD PLS LET US KNOW OR PM ME


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE HAVE TROPHYS FOR BEST PAINT,INTERIOR,UNDER CARRIAGE,HYDROS, ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AGIAN


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

THERES GOING TO BE LOTS OF FOOD :biggrin: ONE OF MY FAVORITE THINGS AT THE CAR SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there Homies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT FOR WEST TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 13 2009, 06:48 AM~14455575
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT IT DEW MIKLO HOWS DA CAR


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14446295
> *I'll be there Homies
> *


ALREADY HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:worship: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 13 2009, 01:47 PM~14458613
> *WHAT IT DEW MIKLO HOWS DA CAR
> *


almost there  hey hit me up i dont have your number in my new phone


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2009, 09:11 AM~14468130
> *almost there   hey hit me up i dont have your number in my new phone
> *


512 785 9597 thats my # give me a cll c how many car yall going to bring to the car show and if yall need some rooms


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 30 2009, 08:39 AM~14338870
> *AUGUST 15,2009
> ANGELITOS C.C.
> 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW
> ...


 :twak: my bad


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 13 2009, 09:21 PM~14464644
> *ALREADY HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Already, when is the next cruise? We should all get together and make a Bar-B-Que or something :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 14 2009, 03:36 PM~14472626
> *Already, when is the next cruise? We should all get together and make a Bar-B-Que or something :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HIT ME UP WHEN U WANNA DO SOMETHING NEED TO TAKE OUT THE RIDES ANY WAYS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 14 2009, 12:47 PM~14470672
> *Sounds like fun.
> *


 B NICE TO HAVE U U HAVE A BAD ASS TRUCK AND WE DO HAVE 250 FOR BEST TRUCK OR MAYBE MORE


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2009, 07:35 PM~14475447
> *ALREADY HIT ME UP WHEN U WANNA DO SOMETHING NEED TO TAKE OUT THE RIDES ANY WAYS
> *


Orale, how is your ride comming along Homie?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 15 2009, 07:44 AM~14480237
> *Orale, how is your ride comming along Homie?
> *


NEED ANOTHER G BODY HAVE TO MUCH HAIL DAMAGE ON IT DO U KNOW WHERE I CAN GET 1


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 14 2009, 08:38 PM~14476439
> *B NICE TO HAVE U U HAVE A BAD ASS TRUCK AND WE DO HAVE 250 FOR BEST TRUCK OR MAYBE MORE
> *


Thanks alot bro, hey are you all going to the Cali show I want to go, but that is a long haul. If ya'll go, have a safe trip. Take care & god bless.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2009, 01:17 PM~14494231
> *Thanks alot bro, hey are you all going to the Cali show I want to go, but that is a long haul. If ya'll go, have a safe trip. Take care & god bless.
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT AS OF NOW WE DONT THINKS SO YEA IT IS A LONG ASS TRIP OVER THERE AND THEY DONT HAVE ANY CASH PRIZES 4 EURO BUT ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW OUT THERE :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 16 2009, 01:26 PM~14494310
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT AS OF NOW WE DONT THINKS SO YEA IT IS A LONG ASS TRIP OVER THERE AND THEY DONT HAVE ANY CASH PRIZES 4 EURO BUT ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW OUT THERE  :angel:
> *


True not really worth the trip if no payout. Hope to meet with ya'll at the next show. Take care bro.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

U TO BRO C U N LONGVIEW TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

you know we will be there...need any help let me know.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 19 2009, 04:24 PM~14518548
> *you know we will be there...need any help let me know.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 19 2009, 05:28 PM~14518563
> *thats a bad ass bike
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 19 2009, 03:24 PM~14518548
> *you know we will be there...need any help let me know.....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks yea maybe u can do the bikini contest or judge the cars what ever u want lol


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 19 2009, 06:21 PM~14519801
> *thanks yea maybe u can do the bikini contest or judge the cars what ever u want lol
> *


THATS IF THEY LET YOU NOW THAT YOUR MARRIED BRO :biggrin: J/K CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 20 2009, 11:36 AM~14524525
> *THATS IF THEY LET YOU NOW THAT YOUR MARRIED BRO :biggrin:  J/K CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


lol...u know she going to let me.....thanks on the congrats,,dont forget to come by tomorrow......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14530868
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie cant wait till hit up yall show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14398035
> *THEY WILL BE A SINGLES AND DOUBLE PUMP CLASS
> 
> RULES
> ...


Those r some good rules except 4 tha bumber hight i think it 2 high but its yalls show just my 2cents :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jul 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14543769
> *Those r some good rules except 4 tha bumber hight i think it 2 high but its yalls show just my 2cents :biggrin:
> *


\TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jul 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14543769
> *Those r some good rules except 4 tha bumber hight i think it 2 high but its yalls show just my 2cents :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO WHAT DO U THINK IT SHOULD B AND WE CHANGED IT 42 OR LOWER CANT GO HIGHER THAN 42"


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 22 2009, 10:05 AM~14548954
> *THANKS BRO WHAT DO U THINK IT SHOULD B AND WE CHANGED IT 42 OR LOWER CANT GO HIGHER THAN 42"
> *


Puttin tha bumpers low evens it out 4 most of tha car like g-bodys versus truck , impalas,blazers ect


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jul 22 2009, 12:54 PM~14550607
> *Puttin tha bumpers low evens it out 4 most of tha car like g-bodys versus truck , impalas,blazers ect
> *


ill meantion it to the staff and c what we come up with homie thanks for the info


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 22 2009, 02:08 PM~14551432
> *ill meantion it to the staff and c what we come up with homie thanks for the info
> *


I would put tha bumpers around 36 like in Odessa evens it out sum


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER64 (Aug 22, 2008)

WHATS UP CRUZ THE CAR STILL LOOKS GOOD HOMIE GLAD YOUR STILL SHOWING IT!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER64_@Jul 23 2009, 08:53 PM~14565923
> *WHATS UP CRUZ THE CAR STILL LOOKS GOOD HOMIE GLAD YOUR STILL SHOWING IT!
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE STILL TAKING FIRST GIVE ME A CALL WHEN U GET A CHANCE


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE IN CALIFAS ALREADY FIXING TO GO HIT LA UP TTT :biggrin: :angel: THEN GET READY FOR THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 24 2009, 02:01 PM~14572294
> *WE IN CALIFAS ALREADY FIXING TO GO HIT LA UP TTT :biggrin:  :angel: THEN GET READY FOR THE SHOW!!!!!
> *


Ay yall be carefull man, hope yall have a good time! 
POST SOME PICS!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 24 2009, 02:18 PM~14572480
> *Ay yall be carefull man, hope yall have a good time!
> POST SOME PICS!!
> *


ILL DO THAT WHEN I GET A CHANCE BRO WE BEEN EVERYWHERE OVER HERE ITS NICE BRO THEN ON MON WHEN WE HEAD BACK WE GOING TO LAS VEGAS SINCE WE UP HERE  :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT Cali is badass but i love texas


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT FOR ANGELITOS CC TEJAS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14582028
> *TTT Cali is badass but i love texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 25 2009, 04:05 PM~14580382
> *ILL DO THAT WHEN I GET A CHANCE BRO WE BEEN EVERYWHERE OVER HERE ITS NICE BRO THEN ON MON WHEN WE HEAD BACK WE GOING TO LAS VEGAS SINCE WE UP HERE    :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


Orale How did you do at the show?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 26 2009, 12:28 PM~14585713
> *Orale How did you do at the show?
> *


I DID GOOD I MOVED UP TO FIRST ON THE TOUR POINTS OR SHOULD BE ITS NICE OVER HERE BUT I LOVE TEXAS SO WE GOING BACK HOME :biggrin: :angel: WE SAW WAR PERFORM AND THEY DID LOWRIDER SONG SHIT WAS BAD ASS HAD FUN NOW I HAVE TO GET BACK HOME TO WORK ON OUR SHOW TO BRING EVERYONE A BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 27 2009, 09:00 AM~14592135
> *I DID GOOD I MOVED UP TO FIRST ON THE TOUR POINTS OR SHOULD BE ITS NICE OVER HERE BUT I LOVE TEXAS SO WE GOING BACK HOME :biggrin:  :angel: WE SAW WAR PERFORM AND THEY DID LOWRIDER SONG SHIT WAS BAD ASS HAD FUN NOW I HAVE TO GET BACK HOME TO WORK ON OUR SHOW TO BRING EVERYONE A BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats, glad you all made it home safe and you are right, there is no place like Texas. Glad i'm back.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

any hopping that day


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jul 30 2009, 02:42 PM~14629791
> *any hopping that day
> *


yes sir 250 single 250 double


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump ttt.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

where is Lamesa at?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 31 2009, 10:12 AM~14637599
> *where is Lamesa at?
> *


LAMESA IS 1 HR SOUTH OF LUBBOCK AND 1 HR NORTH FROM BIG SPRINGS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 31 2009, 12:24 PM~14637699
> *LAMESA IS 1 HR SOUTH OF LUBBOCK AND 1 HR NORTH FROM BIG SPRINGS
> *


 :uh: 
damn a lil to far good luck on the turn out.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14638077
> *:uh:
> damn a lil to far good luck on the turn out.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ALMOST HERE TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn i wish i could make it. See you in Longview i hope. I might have to go offshore. :dunno:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 3 2009, 04:38 PM~14663204
> *Damn i wish i could make it. See you in Longview i hope. I might have to go offshore. :dunno:
> *


WELL BRO I THINK U NEED TO FIND A WAY TO GET YOUR TRUCK THERE IF U GO OFFSHORE ITS IN YOUR HANDS DID U MAKE U A DISPLAY AFTER ALL SOMETHING SIMPLE IS BETTER THAN NOTHING!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 3 2009, 05:24 PM~14663740
> *WELL BRO I THINK U NEED TO FINE A WAY TO GET YOUR TRUCK THERE IF U GO OFFSHORE ITS IN YOUR HANDS DID U MAKE U A DISPLAY AFTER ALL SOMETHING SIMPLE IS BETTER THAN NOTHING!!!
> *


I am supose to pick up some carpet & a few other things in longview, i already ordered it, so my wife can pick it up in case i don't make it. I was only home for less than 6 hrs from the cali trip, to see the kids, then off to Louisiana to work. I will let you know more when i find out bro.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

t t t for west tx


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

EVERYBODY IS EXCITED ABOUT THE HOP SO LETS SEE WHO COMES AND TAKES THE CROWN IN THIS CAR SHOW 250 CASH PRIZE MAYBE MORE BUT MOST IMPORTANT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS BIG SPRING,LUBBOCK,MIDLAND,ODESSA,ABELINE,SAN ANGELO,PECOS ,NEW MEXICO,SNYDER WE CALLING ALL HOPPERS TO COME AND PLAY :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 4 2009, 10:02 AM~14670344
> *EVERYBODY IS EXCITED ABOUT THE HOP SO LETS SEE WHO COMES AND TAKES THE CROWN IN THIS CAR SHOW 250 CASH PRIZE MAYBE MORE BUT MOST IMPORTANT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS BIG SPRING,LUBBOCK,MIDLAND,ODESSA,ABELINE,SAN ANGELO,PECOS ,NEW MEXICO,SNYDER WE CALLING ALL HOPPERS TO COME AND PLAY :thumbsup:    :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the homies


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 4 2009, 08:09 PM~14676874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 4 2009, 09:55 PM~14677453
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CANT WAIT FEW MORE DAYS
> *


yall coming up for the show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

T T T IT' S GONA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 4 2009, 09:43 PM~14678066
> *yall coming up for the show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

busy weekin have 3 show to do ANGELITOS C.C. will be at all 3 of them 
longview
AMARILLO
lubbock


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 6 2009, 07:07 AM~14691667
> *busy weekin have 3 show to do ANGELITOS C.C. will be at all 3 of them
> longview
> AMARILLO
> ...


 :0 Damn bro, that's a lot of cleaning you gotta do. :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 6 2009, 11:41 AM~14693805
> *:0 Damn bro, that's a lot of cleaning you gotta do. :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH THE CLEANING BRO THE DRIVING IS WHAT I HATE :biggrin: BUT SINCE MY BRO ROCKY SHOWED ME HE CAN DRIVE 20 SOMETHING HOURS STRAIGHT I THINK HE CAN HANDLE IT  RIGHT ROCKY :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14695303
> *NOT MUCH THE CLEANING BRO THE DRIVING IS WHAT I HATE  :biggrin: BUT SINCE MY BRO ROCKY SHOWED ME HE CAN DRIVE 20 SOMETHING HOURS STRAIGHT I THINK HE CAN HANDLE IT  RIGHT ROCKY :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :buttkick: That's just wrong Cruz. :roflmao: J/K bro. Rocky is a good homie, & those my friend are hard to find. Just be thankful u got one. I got my dad, he's a soilder, down for whatever. See you in Longview bro, take care & drive safe.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14695303
> *NOT MUCH THE CLEANING BRO THE DRIVING IS WHAT I HATE  :biggrin: BUT SINCE MY BRO ROCKY SHOWED ME HE CAN DRIVE 20 SOMETHING HOURS STRAIGHT I THINK HE CAN HANDLE IT  RIGHT ROCKY :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 6 2009, 09:15 PM~14699078
> *:cheesy:
> *


See you tomorrow bro, give me a call when you get on the road, maybe we can get a bite to eat after set-up.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for a good show.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 6 2009, 06:33 PM~14697493
> *:0 :buttkick: That's just wrong Cruz.  :roflmao: J/K bro. Rocky is a good homie, & those my friend are hard to find. Just be thankful u got one. I got my dad, he's a soilder, down for whatever. See you in Longview bro, take care & drive safe.
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEA TRU FRIENDS R HARD TO FIND CUZ I DONT KNOW ANY 1ELS THAT WILL TRUST ME WITH A 100,000.00 CAR I WONT B MAKING IT TO LONGVIEW BUT MY HOMIE CRUZ WILL BE OUT THERE REPPIN ANGELITOS CC YALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALL AVAILABLE TOMARROW AT THE Lamessa SHOW!!





























POSTER PRINTS!! ON THICK NOT THIN PAPER!!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 7 2009, 01:52 PM~14704909
> *ALL AVAILABLE TOMARROW AT THE Lamessa SHOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


next week fooo lol ttt for some nice ass shirts


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE TTTFMT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 8 2009, 08:55 PM~14714248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT C U THERE


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

HAD A LONG WEEK END BUT GOOD WENT TO LONGVIEW CAR SHOW HAD TO DRIVE BACK TO MAKE THE UCE CAR SHOW IN LUBBOCK AND THANKS TO MY HOMIE ROCKY GOT IT THERE IN TIME WAS GOOD WEEK END NOW READY FOR OUR SHOW ANGELITOS CC JUST ANOTHER DAY IN LIVING DA LOW LIFE  :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Here you go Rocky. Looks a little bit better what you think? :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah can't forget my buddy Cruz. "Sabor A Mi" was looking good, check it out.









:worship: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
What's good bro. :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 9 2009, 10:33 PM~14721946
> *Here you go Rocky. Looks a little bit better what you think? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE I BET U SCORED HIGHER TO I MISSED A GOD SHOW IN LONGVIEW BUT WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14722009
> *Oh yeah can't forget my buddy Cruz. "Sabor A Mi" was looking good, check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE AND YOUR TRUCK DID LOOK BETTER HOPEFULLY YOU MAKE IT DOWN HERE WITH IT BUT IF NOT WE UNDERSTAND ITS A LONG DRIVE :banghead:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

YALL READY FOR THE WEEKIN


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LETS GET IT HYPED UP WEST TEXAS 2 SHOW SAT AND SUN DONT MISS OUT 
















CASH PRIZES AT BOTH SHOW


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt 4 angelitos carshow


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 10 2009, 10:39 PM~14732472
> *ttt 4 angelitos carshow
> *


U comming homie?


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 AM~14735093
> *U comming homie?
> *


I WISH. I HAVE TO PICK UP RAPPER AT THE AIRPORT FOR A YOUTH RALLY THAT NIGHT. I NEED TO WORK ON MY RIDE A LITTLE MORE SO IT CAN B SHOW WORTHY.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 11 2009, 10:48 AM~14735626
> *I WISH. I HAVE TO PICK UP RAPPER AT THE AIRPORT FOR A YOUTH RALLY THAT NIGHT. I NEED TO WORK ON MY RIDE A LITTLE MORE SO IT CAN B SHOW WORTHY.
> *


MAYBE NEXT YEAR AND AS FAR AS CAR NEEDS MORE WORK BRO MAN I USE TO ROLL IN A PRIMED OUT RIDE WITH 13S MAN I DIDNT CARE IT JUST MADE ME FEEL GOOD RIDE N LOW :biggrin: :yes: THAT GOOD FEELING!!!!BUT I KNOW YOU GOING TO BE BUSY GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like WEGO needs to go al ittle farther west next year


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14739471
> *Looks like WEGO needs to go al ittle farther west next year
> *


yes they do!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, OURSTYLE C.C.,* travieso1u*
What's good Cruz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 05:28 PM~14739471
> *Looks like WEGO needs to go al ittle farther west next year
> *


lets make it happen


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
Busted homie.lol, what's crackin homie. I wish i could make it, just don't the time off, or the money's to get that far, plus the wife won't sit still that long. :roflmao:. Oh my bad did i say that? Talk to you later.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14740782
> *Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
> Busted homie.lol, what's crackin homie. I wish i could make it, just don't the time off, or the money's to get that far, plus the wife won't sit still that long. :roflmao:. Oh my bad did i say that? Talk to you later.
> *


lol thats cool maybe next year yea these show r to close 2gether to do anything but we do what we do just living that low life i guess


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt 4 this weekend


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

t t t


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

:angry: I'm not gonna be able to make it either homies :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 08:20 AM~14745306
> *:angry: I'm not gonna be able to make it either homies :angry:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU GOING TO MISS A GOOD SHOW HOMIE YOU KNOW LAST YEAR IT WAS ON SO THIS YEAR IS GOING DOWN AGAIN EVEN BETTER  :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 06:21 PM~14740042
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, OURSTYLE C.C., travieso1u
> What's good Cruz
> *


  WHATS UP HOMIE JUST CHILLIN GETTING EVERYTHING READY JUST THREE MORE DAYS TO GO :yes: ILL SEE YOU IN TEMPLE!!!!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 12 2009, 08:26 AM~14745351
> *YOU KNOW YOU GOING TO MISS A GOOD SHOW HOMIE YOU KNOW LAST YEAR IT WAS ON SO THIS YEAR IS GOING DOWN AGAIN EVEN BETTER   :angel:
> *


Yea last year was tight bro, but I have to take a load of watermelons to dallas this weekend  I still might get my chick to take the CUTTY.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 12 2009, 05:53 AM~14744507
> *ttt  4 this weekend
> *


X2[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14739341
> *MAYBE NEXT YEAR AND AS FAR AS CAR NEEDS MORE WORK BRO MAN I USE TO ROLL IN A PRIMED OUT RIDE WITH 13S MAN I DIDNT CARE IT JUST MADE ME FEEL GOOD RIDE N LOW :biggrin:  :yes: THAT GOOD FEELING!!!!BUT I KNOW YOU GOING TO BE BUSY GOOD LUCK!!!
> *


Hell yeah bro my car still needs alot of work, but I still like to show people what i have done to it. I really need to get on the ball and juice that fucker! I've been fucking around with dirt bikes and 4 wheelers, and my car is getting a lil jealous


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14745417
> *Yea last year was tight bro, but I have to take a load of watermelons to dallas this weekend   I still might get my chick to take the CUTTY.
> *


YOU DO THAT BRO THAT CUTTY IS TIGHT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 12 2009, 08:37 AM~14745446
> *YOU DO THAT BRO THAT CUTTY IS TIGHT  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup: YOUR CARS ARE BADD ASS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

3 DAYS AWAY


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14745417
> *Yea last year was tight bro, but I have to take a load of watermelons to dallas this weekend   I still might get my chick to take the CUTTY.
> *


DALLAS CAN WAIT U MIGHT EVEN B ABLE TO SELL A FEW WATERMELONS AT THE SHOW OR MAKE SOME FRUIT CUP U B SAFE ON THAT TRIP HOMIE


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 12 2009, 04:55 PM~14749827
> *DALLAS CAN WAIT U MIGHT EVEN B ABLE TO SELL A FEW WATERMELONS AT THE SHOW OR MAKE SOME FRUIT CUP U B SAFE ON THAT TRIP HOMIE
> *


ORALE ROCKY, cause then I might have a couple of slices and you know the RULES "DONT GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY." :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 06:25 PM~14750733
> *ORALE ROCKY, cause then I might have a couple of slices and you know the RULES "DONT GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY." :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 06:25 PM~14750733
> *ORALE ROCKY, cause then I might have a couple of slices and you know the RULES "DONT GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY." :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wont tell if u dont lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 12 2009, 06:57 PM~14751034
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up felix u ready for temple


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 06:28 PM~14739471
> *Looks like WEGO needs to go al ittle farther west next year
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TWO MORE DAYS AND ITS GOING DOWN HOPPERS ARE YOU READY :thumbsup: DONT HOLD BACK!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lets get this sh*& hyped up homies


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 12 2009, 11:08 PM~14753953
> *whats up felix u ready for temple
> *


Yeah i think, i'm still here at work, but my dad & wife will make it.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

ARE THE AMARILLO</span> HOPPERS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE?</span>


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 13 2009, 10:24 AM~14757341
> *WILL JUST HAVE TO SEE IF THEY COME OUT TO PLAY CAUSE IM NOT TELLING BUT ITS GOING TO BE ON :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T T i might just have to ride down to lemesa and check out this show saturday afternoon! what time is the hop?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u

Whats good Cruz.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Remember this, the food was pretty good huh. Good times in Cali.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 05:40 PM~14761997
> *Remember this, the food was pretty good huh. Good times in Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir it was off the chain sam realy did hook it up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 04:19 PM~14761260
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> 
> Whats good Cruz.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS CRUZ IM ON ROCKY'S DEAL MAN JUST HERE IN CHINGA GETTING READY FOR OUR SHOW WE HAD CALLS FROM OKLAHOMA,KANSAS NEW MEXICO FROM EVERYWHERE SO SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE TO BAD YOU GOING TO MISS IT BRO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 13 2009, 07:42 PM~14763271
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS CRUZ IM ON ROCKY'S DEAL MAN JUST HERE IN CHINGA GETTING READY FOR OUR SHOW WE HAD CALLS FROM OKLAHOMA,KANSAS NEW MEXICO FROM EVERYWHERE SO SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE TO BAD YOU GOING TO MISS IT BRO
> *


Gee thanks alot for rubbing it in buddy.  Sorry, but i'll catch up with you guys at one of the next shows. I don't think i will make Temple. Truck will but not me.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14761997
> *Remember this, the food was pretty good huh. Good times in Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ROCKY YOU CLEAN UP REAL NICE!!

NO ****!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14759537
> *T T T i might just have to ride down to lemesa and check out this show saturday afternoon! what time is the hop?
> *


X2


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 13 2009, 12:24 PM~14757341
> *ARE THE AMARILLO</span> HOPPERS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE?</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*not this time homie..... the chamuco truck has the flu at the moment.. and stevie d has family in from out of town... we not gonna be able to attend this show.... yall have fun and post pics of the hop.. and show cars... represent the west texaz *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14764277
> *X2
> *


ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW HOPE YOU MAKE IT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764508
> *not this time homie..... the chamuco truck  has the flu at the moment.. and stevie d has family in  from out of town...  we not gonna be able to attend this show.... yall have fun and post pics of the hop.. and show cars...  represent the west texaz
> *


ORALE, ONE MORE DAY HOMIES


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14759537
> *T T T i might just have to ride down to lemesa and check out this show saturday afternoon! what time is the hop?
> *


You gonna bring the Monte?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

YES SIR ONE MORE DAY AND ITS GOING DOWN IM READY FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 14 2009, 10:27 AM~14768357
> *YES SIR ONE MORE DAY AND ITS GOING DOWN IM READY FOR A GOOD SHOW
> *


1 more day
hno: hno: TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 14 2009, 10:08 AM~14768737
> *1 more day
> hno:  hno: TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14759537
> *T T T i might just have to ride down to lemesa and check out this show saturday afternoon! what time is the hop?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOU NEED TO RIDE DOWN AND ENJOY IT THE HOP SHOULD BE AROUND 2 OR 3 BRO!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764508
> *not this time homie..... the chamuco truck  has the flu at the moment.. and stevie d has family in  from out of town...  we not gonna be able to attend this show.... yall have fun and post pics of the hop.. and show cars...  represent the west texaz
> *


maybe next time homies i would have realy like to c blackmagic in action


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN TEXAS


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ay Cruz what ever happen to that vato Gabriel, we know him as MOKIO. I think that is how you spell it. He had a light green LeSaber. :dunno:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup lamesa lubbock,s coming down . see everyone in the hop pit


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14774775
> *Sup lamesa  lubbock,s coming down .  see everyone in the hop pit
> *


ITS GOING DOWN HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Good Luck on the show homies... wont be able to make it down, but next year :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 14 2009, 11:27 AM~14769515
> *maybe next time homies i would have realy like to c blackmagic in action
> *


sorry holmes if i didnt have family in from the uk i would have made it down il deffo mark it on the calendar for next year tho get some vids n pics tho


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

NOT GONNA MAKE IT HOMIE :angry:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14774775
> *Sup lamesa  lubbock,s coming down .  see everyone in the hop pit
> *


 :0 Its on for 2day :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry i missed the show, i bet it was a great one.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wheres the pics i had to work today so i couldnt make it


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*WERE THE PICS OF THE SHOW...... AND THE HOP VIDEOS SO HIT WHAT???*


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

HERES A FEW OF THE PICS I TOOK LOTS OF BAD ASS CARS THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED ANGELITOS CAR SHOW IT WAS GOOD WE HAD A LIL RAIN AT THE END BUT TURN OUT GOOD STILL ALL THE PERFORMERS GOT DOWN PLAYA MADE CLICK,FRESH OUT DA BLOCK, TRAMPIA,EDINERO,DJ SANCHO,RASHEED,AND LOW G BIG THANKS TO YOU ALL IF YOU WERENT THERE YOU MISSED OUT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 16 2009, 01:23 AM~14782312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it was a good show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea it was a good show the rain tried to shut us down but the lord brought the sun back out i would like to thank every 1 that made it out all the car clubs and familys with out yall r show wouldent be possible thanks to all the out of towners hope every 1 makes it safe back home congrates to all winners we will have a bigger and better show next year working on inside and out side show and hope to be on the wego tour :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 16 2009, 09:30 AM~14783267
> *yea it was a good show the rain tried to shut us down but the lord brought the sun back out i would like to thank every 1 that made it out all the car clubs and familys with out yall r show wouldent be possible thanks to all the out of towners hope every 1 makes it safe back home congrates to all winners we will have a bigger and better show next year working on inside and out side show and hope to be on the wego tour  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


ill be there nexy year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Who got what with the bikes


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

HERES SOME MORE AND HOW THE CROWED WAS HYPED UP!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey i want one of those fancy shirts.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2009, 12:11 AM~14788947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how did you place at the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 17 2009, 06:36 PM~14795912
> *how did you place at the show?
> *


I got 2nd


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 17 2009, 03:11 PM~14794960
> *Hey i want one of those fancy shirts.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE IT WAS GOOD SHOW WE HAD LOVE FROM AUSTIN,OKLAHOMA,DALLAS,NEW MEXICO,MIDLAND,ODESSA,BIG SPRING,AND LUBBOCK A LIL FROM EVERY WHERE ITS ONLY GOING TO GET BETTER AND BIGGER AND IF THERES ANY SHIRTS LEFT ILL GET YOU ONE HOMIE NOW I GOT TO GET READY FOR TEMPLE!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Aug 17 2009, 08:35 PM~14798838
> *WHATS UP HOMIE IT WAS GOOD SHOW WE HAD LOVE FROM AUSTIN,OKLAHOMA,DALLAS,NEW MEXICO,MIDLAND,ODESSA,BIG SPRING,AND LUBBOCK A LIL FROM EVERY WHERE ITS ONLY GOING TO GET BETTER AND BIGGER AND IF THERES ANY SHIRTS LEFT ILL GET YOU ONE HOMIE NOW I GOT TO GET READY FOR TEMPLE!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 Good looking out homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
Whut it dew homie. :wave:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

who got best of show car?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

UCE GOT BEST OF SHOW!!!


----------

